# Getting a dependent visa to accompany spouse with a job



## Nidhi557 (May 16, 2018)

Hi,
My Husband got job in Germany and I have to accompany him there.
Can some please let me know the documents required to get Dependent/Spouse visa for Germany.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved you out into a thread of your own to see what help we can find for you.

If your husband's employer is processing his visa, they should probably include you at the same time. Generally speaking it is much easier to get a dependent visa to accompany a spouse on a work visa than to try and join him or her later under the "family reunification" provisions. 

Make sure your husband's new employer is aware that you will be accompanying him to Germany, and they should be able to give you a list of the necessary documents.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

